# Taking your bikes along?



## milkhauler (Jul 31, 2015)

Never seen a bike hoading vandweller. At least when they blow a tire from being so over loaded, they wont have to thumb for a ride.


----------



## Tude (Aug 1, 2015)

LOL - Picture two big ass bikers - and me - traveling to bike week in Daytona - in a borrowed broke ass car and pulling a trailer that I later found out was a rotted old OLD and rotten 3 wheeler trailer and we were trailering a smaller harley and one big old freaking thing that had the headlight the size of a dinner plate hehe. Trailer was never meant for the weight - it waggled all round the road and Leaned to one side ... - I could not look at it. We started from NY and broke down the first time in early PA - car's electrical system crapped out. Next thing we were pulled over by a cop as one of the rotted tires on the trailer blew and we were riding on rims and oh btw - the tire of the big bike broke through the rotted wood on the trailer. ROFL. 

WHAT SAVED US - I took along a couple of my bicycles - Ex husband and I got on them and went find help and restaurant - other guy got on his bike and rode off, see ya!!! ha. Anyway got stuff fixed and on the way again, but never again like that!!! But thank you bicycle for being there!!.


----------



## Odin (Aug 1, 2015)

That's Insane. 

Pass him up and flip the bird. Fucker could let loose a bicycle avalanche. 

He could bury a mini cooper.

It's like a god damn bicycle toupee' on top of the Cadillac of vans.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow...I've got nothing. Just made me think of @Tude... Ha ha!


----------

